# Pixzilla finds a home on a custom finesse baitcaster



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Just got this in yesterday. Mitch did an awesome job on this...the rayskin handle was difficult!

Specs:
Blank: Lamiglas XMG50 LSJ862
Length: 7'2"
Action: fast
Lure: 1/8 - 3/8 oz
Guides: SS/SiC gunsmoke micros; spiral wrapped left
Guide wraps: metallic red with white trim band
Foregrip: 1" burl cork
Grips: White rayskin with deer leather lacing
Reel Seat: Matagi (Fuji ECS exposed blank) painted
Handle Length: 9" from reel seat
Weight: 5.4 oz
Rodsmith: Mitch Leppelmeier (Northcoast Custom Rods)
































































It casts a 1/16oz shakey head with a 4" Roboworm a mile.



Toku


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I'll bet that'll go over big in 'Frisco! --Tim..............................................................................................................................................................


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

That is just flat out Sick!!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

the pictures are not viewable?? sounds like a dream wand!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

NewbreedFishing said:


> the pictures are not viewable?? sounds like a dream wand!


Hmmmm...they are linked to Photobucket...and I can see them.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Showing on my computer.


----------

